# Alex Jacobs, please email



## HellHound (Jul 6, 2005)

Attention, Alex Jacobs, please drop me an email regarding sending payments. Thank you.

While we're at it, I seem to have lost the contact info for Eric Life-Putnam. But I guess I can get that from Ryan.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 6, 2005)

Jake, check the stickied 'addresses' thread in the private forum. It's the second to last post, I think.


----------

